# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Galaxy Fold, foldable smartphone, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-z-fold2

samsung.com/us/smartphones/galaxy-z-fold2-5g

Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2 on Wikipedia

samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-fold

Samsung Galaxy Fold on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea - bix.ai

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's foldable phone is here!

Published on Nov 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's foldable Infinity Flex phone unveil in 13 minutes

Published on Nov 7, 2018




> As predicted, Samsung has unveiled a flexible display at the company's 2018 developer conference in San Francisco. It's still very much in prototype stage, but Samsung wanted to take the opportunity to show off how UI and UX works on a flexible display, so that developers can make apps that optimize it.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Developer Conference 2018 highlights: Foldable phone display first look

Published on Nov 7, 2018




> Watch Samsung unveil its new foldable phone display technology at the opening keynote of the company's Developer Conference in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

Let's talk about the foldable smartphone!

Published on Nov 8, 2018




> The Samsung Infinity Flex display. weird flex but ok

----------


## Airicist

Samsung’s Galaxy S10 & Galaxy Fold event in 6 minutes

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung showed off the next phone in its Galaxy lineup, the S10, at its Galaxy Unpacked 2019 event in San Francisco. The company also debuted its long-awaited foldable phone, which will be available in April. Samsung also showed off new wearables, including two different smartwatches and earbuds.

----------


## Airicist

Watch Samsung unveil its foldable phone — The Galaxy Fold

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> At its Galaxy Unpacked 2019 event, Samsung showed off its first foldable phone. Starting at $1,980, the phone will be available in the US starting in April.

----------


## Airicist

Behold The $2000 Samsung Galaxy Fold

Published on Feb 23, 2019




> Is the Samsung Galaxy Fold the future of smartphones?

----------


## Airicist

A closer look at the Samsung Galaxy Fold

Published on Feb 25, 2019




> A week after debuting in San Francisco, Samsung gives us a better look at its forthcoming foldable.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold - NEW hands on footage

Published on Mar 11, 2019




> The smartphone game is heating up. This new Galaxy Fold hands on footage from Samsung gives us more insight into the potential folding smartphone experience. Will Samsung have a winner when the Galaxy Fold launches?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold: first look

Published on Apr 15, 2019




> We have our first hands-on look at the Samsung Galaxy Fold. Jessica Dolcourt shows off some of the phone's features including multitasking, cameras and, of course, its folding screen.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold hands-on: more than a concept

Published on Apr 15, 2019




> Samsung’s Galaxy Fold is a $1980 folding phone, but you should think of it as a tablet. In the very first real hands-on video, Dieter Bohn explains what this Android device is all about.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold: Hands-on with Samsung's wild foldable phone

Published on Apr 15, 2019




> We tried out the Galaxy Fold's hinged foldable phone design. With a huge 7.3-inch screen on the inside and a smaller 4.6-inch screen on the outside, Samsung is pushing the boundaries of what a phone should be. Here's everything you need to know about the Fold.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold unboxing

Published on Apr 15, 2019




> Unboxing the new Samsung Galaxy Fold. The Galaxy Fold is the first folding smartphone I've ever tried. The Galaxy Fold is the most futuristic smartphone I've ever tried. How does the Samsung Galaxy Fold stack up against the other flagship devices like Apple iPhone, Huawei Mate X and others? Are foldable smartphones the future of smartphones? Computing devices in general? Enjoy my Samsung Galaxy Fold hands on video.

----------


## Airicist

The Samsung Galaxy Fold is awesome!

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold hands-on review: digging deep into the Fold

Published on Apr 16, 2019




> Samsung’s first-ever foldable phone feels like it’s from the future, but also stuck in the past. The Galaxy Fold is packed to the brim with all the latest, and it works seamlessly — but the thick design and chunky bezels around the front reminds me of the T-Mobile Sidekick.
> 
> That’s part of the trade-off that comes with a phone this different. It’s unlike any other, and it will drastically change the way you use your phone. Foldable phones will usher in a new world of multitasking on the go, and though its design isn’t perfect, Samsung’s first step is promising.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold hands on: Amazing, but concerning

Published on Apr 17, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Fold is an incredible piece of technology, but some early issues have just come to light.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold review: after the break

Published on Apr 19, 2019




> Samsung is still launching the Galaxy Fold on April 26th, despite reports about problems with the screen. Despite those issues, our review answers the most important questions: does the screen, camera, performance, and software experience hold up?

----------


## Airicist

Folding The Samsung Galaxy fold one thousand times

Published on Apr 19, 2019




> Samsung has rated the Galaxy Fold for 200,000 folds. That's 100 folds per day for 5 years. The average smartphone user unlocks their phone 80-120 times per day. The test in this video simulates 10 days of Samsung Galaxy Fold usage.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold Review: A fragile, uneven step toward the future

Published on Apr 21, 2019




> Every once in a while, I’m lucky enough to pick up something that feels like it came straight out of the future. This is one of those times -- sort of. I've been living with Samsung's Galaxy Fold for a week now, and I can’t understate how important this thing is. It represents a new way of THINKING about smartphones and almost single-handedly changes what we should expect from them. It's a device that is absolutely worth celebrating, but buying one? For $2,000? I’m not so sure about that.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Fold review: What works and doesn't work

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> Samsung's first foldable phone is off to a rocky start, but CNET's model works perfectly. We take you on a tour of what it's like to really use the Galaxy Fold's 7.3-inch screen, and bring you up to speed on the drama.

----------


## Airicist

$1,980 Samsung Galaxy Fold review

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Fold is an ambitious but flawed first attempt at what could be the future of smartphones. This $1,980 phone is far from perfect, screen issues aside, but it's a great step forward. Here's what we enjoyed about this phone and what we like to see improved.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold review: we gotta talk!

Published on Apr 26, 2019




> Galaxy Fold is an unfinished product, but I still have plenty of thoughts! To be continued...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold full review: cool phone with some snags

Published on Apr 27, 2019




> Samsung's Galaxy Fold is the company's first foldable smartphone, with two screens, six cameras, and a dual-cell battery. The phone may be delayed due to display issues, but that doesn't stop us from asking -- what's it like to use? We spent some time with the Galaxy Fold, before it was recalled.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's Galaxy Fold redesign is reportedly complete

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> Still waiting for Samsung's first foldable phone? Bloomberg cites anonymous sources saying that Samsung has completed a redesign of the Galaxy Fold in just two months. The protective film now covers the entire screen and stretches into the bezel so people can't pull it off by accident, and hopefully reduce the appearance of a seam in the middle. Also, the hinge has reportedly undergone tweaking to make it flush with the display, and pushing the film up when the device is opened.

----------


## Airicist

I played with the NEW Samsung Galaxy Fold!

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> The Galaxy Fold is coming back. We got our hands on the new model launching this month!

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold finalized | Hands on

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> Yes, the Samsung Galaxy Fold is back – and fixed, and finally ready for you. AT IFA in Berlin, Samsung announced a new and improved version of the Galaxy Fold, the company’s second effort at making a folding phone, a goal the technology industry has been working toward for around a decade. 
> 
> The first version was released earlier this year, but was recalled when journalists almost immediately noted problems with the device. Some found peel-off layers on the screen meant to protect it. Removing them? Not good. Others noted issues when dust and debris found their way into the hinge mechanism, although we had no such issues when we reviewed the Fold this past summer.


"Samsung Galaxy Fold hands-on: The foldable phone still feels fabulous"
The new and improved Galaxy Fold still has us excited for foldable phones

by Jeremy Kaplan
September 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How Samsung 'fixed' the Galaxy Fold

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> Samsung’s Galaxy Fold had some major issues with the display and hinge back when we reviewed it in April. Samsung now thinks it has addressed the problems after making some key hardware changes to the protective film and hinge. We’re taking a first look at the Galaxy Fold changes. The phone will be available on September 18th in France, Germany, Singapore, and the UK, but Samsung hasn’t revealed an exact date for the US yet.


"How Samsung fixed the Galaxy Fold"
A closer look at the updated Galaxy Fold

by Tom Warren
September 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet the new Samsung Galaxy Fold!

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> Samsung has just showed us their new Galaxy Fold update after all the improvements they've done. Here's a quick hands-on video. If you're wondering what changed, really not much, and that can be good and bad. We have new protective cups at the top and bottom. The flexible polymer is now under the bezel. The gap between the display and the hinge is now reduced.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold re-do: everything new!

Published on Sep 15, 2019




> Galaxy Fold is back. Think of it as a 1.1 refresh.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing The "New" Samsung Galaxy Fold

Published on Sep 17, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Fold is back on the market after various delays. The version in this unboxing video was imported from Korea.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the fixed Galaxy Fold you can actually buy

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> The Galaxy Fold is finally on sale! Our own Andrew Hoyle queued up at 5:30 a.m. in London to get his hands on one of the first consumer-ready devices. Here he is with the Galaxy Fold 5G to show you everything that comes in the box.

----------


## Airicist

The new Samsung Galaxy Fold unboxed!

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> Samsung's new and improved Galaxy Fold is nearly here. With improved screen protection and a more dust resistant design, the new Galaxy Fold appears to be ready for the public. Digital Trends has an exclusive, early look at the Galaxy Fold. Watch as we unbox the folding phone and give some initial impressions.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Fold review: Samsung's redesigned phone

Oct 3, 2019




> Samsung's foldable phone represents the beginning of a brand-new era. Here's everything good and bad about our foldable future

----------


## Airicist

Live test: Watch how many folds the Galaxy Fold can take

Streamed live on Oct 3, 2019




> Samsung says the new Galaxy Fold phone is tested to last through 200,000 foldings and unfoldings. So we decided to try it out. SquareTrade has built a machine called the FoldBot that will automatically open and close the Galaxy Fold several times per second, and we're borrowing it for our test. How long will the hinge actually last? Stay tuned to our livestream to find out.

----------


## Airicist

Folding the Galaxy Fold: Highlights from our 14-hour livestream

Oct 4, 2019




> Watch every check in during our marathon 14-hour Samsung Galaxy Fold live test. CNET producer Chris Parker walks us thrugh the setup and process of our robotic fold machine aka "Foldbot".

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fold review: the future is almost here?!

Nov 4, 2019




> There was a time when phones weren't boring. When we got new form factors all the time, but the interesting part of the story is how that led to more experimentation than true innovation. The last 15 years have been kind of wild, but the complete opposite. They all began with the most simplistic phone of them all.. The first iPhone. I still find it kind of bold for Apple to have dared to launch it and challenge everything we knew at the time, and get away with it. For me it then continues with the Samsung Galaxy Note, which literally jumpstarted the frenzy for ever larger, ever more-useful devices in our pockets..
> 
> But if you notice, this actually marked a shift where all the innovation of hardware took a step back into innovation of software. Who would've thought that the cab industry would kneel to the genius of two apps on a phone, and yet all while phones kept looking the same. Cameras got better, screens got crisper, processors on phones have overshadowed even some desktop solutions, but what didn't change was the form factor of the phone. Some could even say, why should it? When simplicity is taken to its minimum expression, where is there more room to grow and innovate? And I say grow because companies know consumers want larger and larger screens that can still fit in your pocket. 
> 
> The solution? This is the Samsung Galaxy Fold, a tablet when you need it, a phone when you don't, and probably one of the coolest pieces of tech to be launched in years. Sure it did have kind of a rocky start, as has every single new product launched in the past, I mean who doesn't remember the blue screen of death at the launch of Windows 95. Thing is, it's finally here, and I decided to take my time, give it a month of use, and tell you how it all turned out. I'm Jaime Rivera with Pocketnow, and this is our review of the Samsung Galaxy Fold.

----------


## Airicist

The Samsung Galaxy Fold is the most exciting smartphone yet | Are foldables the future of smartphone

Nov 10, 2019




> Foldable phones are here but are we ready for them? James Peckham and John McCann sit down to talk it through.
> 
> Our hands on review of the Samsung Galaxy Fold:
> The Galaxy Fold delivers a ‘wow’ factor that no other phone offers today, and yet we’d only recommend it to early adopters with a penchant for impressing their peers, and who have money to burn. It’s a technical marvel, with technical limitations, and it makes us hopeful for a more fully rounded sequel.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung announces the Galaxy Z Fold 2 with bigger screens and better cameras"
The full reveal is coming on September 1st

by Chaim Gartenberg
August 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Fold2 event in 8 minutes

Sep 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Z Fold2: official launch film

Sep 18, 2020




> The next chapter of mobile unfolds. Introducing the Galaxy Z Fold2. 
> Change the shape of the future.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Z Fold2: Z premier service

Sep 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's Galaxy Z Fold 3 fixes should win over foldable skeptics"
Samsung announced a new Galaxy Fold 3 with an under-display camera, beefed-up durability and a $200 price cut. It now costs $1,800.

by Patrick Holland
August 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 3 review

Aug 27, 2021




> With the Fold 3, it feels like Samsung has tried extremely hard to make a foldable smartphone-tablet hybrid work. But for now, despite all the progress Samsung has made, the Fold 3 is still not ready for the mainstream.

----------

